# Aquarium Related Website Ideas



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for some inspiration for some website ideas related to the aquarium industry.

I'd like to get to the point where we could have an Aquaria network of sites, but i'd love to hear some suggestions if anyone has some.

Thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a page of aquarium related links? It would need to be checked regularly for outdated links, though.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

First question you have to ask Shawn, is what is your vision? If you have to ask others for a vision, I am not so sure that is a good sign.

If you want to grow a franchise of sites, it is a bit late in the game. Li of MFK fame was first out the gate. Are you aware that he bought Aquaria Central back in the late 1990's or early 2000`s (can`t remember now) from its BC based founders? Then he added the Photography site, followed by the MFK site 5 years ago. Rumour has it that the Aquariacentral guys sold Li the Aquariacentral site very cheap as they could no longer afford the bandwidth. Now bandwidth is practically free. 

You could always try contacting Melody (who used to be active here) who went on to form CanadianAquatic Connections? It was too bad she left the site IMO, it split off a lot veteran members. I wonder if it is possible to fuse the sites somehow?

Alternatively, here is a more radical idea: sell off BCAquaria to its most dedicated members/moderators. Form a board of trustees, write up a charter, incorporate. Then invest the money in some good quality 3rd party content. And grow. The days of sitting back and having anonymous posters build out a site for others - for free - are likely done in my opinion. And now that BCAquaria lost its archived material (not only once I might add), means it is somewhat behind the game internationally. The scenario I describe above is kind of playing out in Singapore with www.arofanatics.com. Check _that_ site out for some inspiration! 

Finally, maybe you should just keep doing what BCAquaria does well - provide a general social forum and a massive trading bay. I think of this site as being like a big mall...you can find _anything_ here


----------

